# xbox 360 minecraft gamertag list - let's mine together!



## ]-[3L (May 26, 2012)

Gt: torishimaeve

Trying to get a game going where we can do stuff. Build a town and mine! Post your gamertag or send a friend request to anyone who posts here.


----------



## Ikrit (May 26, 2012)

but why on the xbox, when the PC version is so much better?


----------



## ]-[3L (May 26, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> but why on the xbox, when the PC version is so much better?



Cause my pc sucks and for some stupid reason the game won't download after I bought it.


----------



## Ikrit (May 26, 2012)

]-[3L;2938269 said:
			
		

> Cause my pc sucks and for some stupid reason the game won't download after I bought it.



wow, i feel sorry for you, the xbox version lacks all the features that makes it fun


----------



## ]-[3L (May 26, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> wow, i feel sorry for you, the xbox version lacks all the features that makes it fun



There's plans on allowing for downloads to mock the pc version.


----------



## Randolph (May 27, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## Namba (May 27, 2012)

I tried Minecraft, had no earthly clue what I was doing and dug a hole straight to the earth's core. Damned pocket edition


----------



## Reito (May 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> but why on the xbox, when the PC version is so much better?



1 word

splitscreen

other than that, stick pc >.>


----------



## Randolph (May 28, 2012)

Reito said:


> 1 word
> 
> splitscreen


Splitscreen takes all the fun out of multiplayer games.


----------



## Midnighthour69 (Jun 6, 2012)

]-[3L;2938210 said:
			
		

> Gt: torishimaeve
> 
> Trying to get a game going where we can do stuff. Build a town and mine! Post your gamertag or send a friend request to anyone who posts here.



Midnighthour69     


looking for people to join  on minecraft addd my tag^^^


----------

